# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Μετασχηματιστές υψηλής

## her

Χαρίζονται διάφοροι μετασχηματιστές υψηλής καινούργιοι.

Εχω 2 κούτες με διάφορους μετασχηματιστές για τηλεοράσεις.

----------


## nikosp

Θα με ενδιέφερε λόγω του ότι πρόσφατα μου ζητήθηκε να κάνω service σε μερικές ασπρόμαυρες αλλά και ένχρωμες 
Σρείλε μου το τηλ με ΠΜ να τα πούμε

----------


## her

Σβήσε κανένα προσωπικό μήνυμα

----------


## nikosp

> Σβήσε κανένα προσωπικό μήνυμα



Εχεις δίκιο το είχα ξεχάσει να δώ πόσα μυνήματα έχω

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Και εμενα με ενδιαφερει...

----------


## SV7FOM

Μόνο απο τηλεόρασή υπαρχουν?

----------

